# Lightroom for Android 2.0 now supports RW2 files



## rickhuizinga (Feb 22, 2016)

I was just playing around with the new Lightroom for Android (v2.0), and noticed that it now fully supports RW2 files.  You can import RW2 files directly on your Android device and view & edit them within Lightroom Mobile.  As far as I can tell, you could previously only do this with DNG files taken from the phone's camera.

This has great promise for a fully-mobile workflow.  I'm now considering selling my Olympus camera to buy a Panasonic body that uses RW2 files for its RAW photo output.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 23, 2016)

Editing photos on a phone screen sort of throws the computer screen calibration yes debate out the window imo


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum rickhuizinga!  It's exciting to see the direction they're moving, isn't it.  I'm hopeful that all raw file formats will be supported in a future version, now that they've made this step.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 23, 2016)

I wished that Adobe would concentrate less on editting in the mobile app, and added the option to allocate keywords, color labels and other metadata.


----------



## rickhuizinga (Feb 23, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> Editing photos on a phone screen sort of throws the computer screen calibration yes debate out the window imo


I can't speak to calibration issues, but viewing & editing photos looks great on the Pixel C's (tablet) high-resolution screen.

I'm hoping they add support for other RAW formats soon. DNG & RW2 are great, but I need ORF.


----------

